# New Kentuckian



## davpress (Mar 8, 2005)

I'm in Utica(20 mi S of Owensboro), Idon't have TBH, my bees are doing well.
David


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

welcome to beesource!


----------



## suttonbeeman (Aug 22, 2003)

If youvwant the bees to playvwith Tbh is ok. Remember beesxwork up not out so you are going aganist mother nature. Tbh require alot of manipulation working combs from the edge into the middle. So if you want them just for fun anf to play with thats ok. If you want to make more than a small amount of honey or try to make a profit firget the TBH. It a playtoy


----------



## richr58 (Jul 23, 2014)

TBH is a great hive if you want to get your hands in with the bees. I am still fascinated by bees, had Warre decided I WANTED to work the bees more and KTBh fits that bill. I don't think you would want to run 100 of them, that would be a lot of work but for a hobbiest they are great. 

Just a little side note, bees will live in just about anything that has enough space for the swarm, they are not hindered at all working sideways, and as far as nature goes, every time they move into an empty space on their own they never start at the bottom and move up.


----------



## rv10flyer (Feb 25, 2015)

I am in E. Ky with 29 Lang hives. When you go with something uncommon, good luck buying nucs, asking questions at the local bee club or borrowing a deep/shallow frame from your buddy.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource and good luck with your bees!


----------



## FlipFlopFarms (Oct 5, 2015)

Not really in it for the honey. More to get the pollination boosted in this area. The feral hive that was on the farm is petering out over the last few years. Im thinking of building the hives to accept langs or building my own nucs. Im pretty handy with carpentry. I really wish I could find the feral hive swarming. They are very docile. But I suppose package bees will be my starter. Not looking to get too advanced yet. But would like to have 4 hives ready to go by March.


----------



## threepingsthree (Mar 3, 2014)

I am in Southeast Kentucky, Harlan County. I have 19 TBH that I have grown from 1 langstroth last year. THBs have worked well for me, although the local bee club thinks I'm a little crazy


----------



## scorpionmain (Apr 17, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

Welcome. You may check out Horizontal Hive(Long Lang) Plans. Similar to a top bar, but use lang frames, If you decide to go to langs you will be set with wax and frames for an easy transition. Good Luck and Enjoy. G


----------



## FlipFlopFarms (Oct 5, 2015)

threepingsthree said:


> I am in Southeast Kentucky, Harlan County. I have 19 TBH that I have grown from 1 langstroth last year. THBs have worked well for me, although the local bee club thinks I'm a little crazy


That's great! How do you like them? What type of bees are you using?


----------



## FlipFlopFarms (Oct 5, 2015)

biggraham610 said:


> Welcome. You may check out Horizontal Hive(Long Lang) Plans. Similar to a top bar, but use lang frames, If you decide to go to langs you will be set with wax and frames for an easy transition. Good Luck and Enjoy. G


I've actually looked into that as no one I've met around here uses THBs. The Amish have actually started building lang hives for sale. 

Thx


----------



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

You can buy hive bodies for as cheap as you can build them really, unless, you can come across some free, or nearly free stock. The bottom boards, tops, inner covers, that's where you can really save, but, if you like working with wood and have the tools, by all means make your own boxes. Gives you something to do when its cold out. Good Luck. G


----------



## threepingsthree (Mar 3, 2014)

I love mine. I started with a langstroth, but this year i decided to sell all my lang equipment. I haven't looked back yet


----------



## erikebrown (Oct 27, 2014)

Welcome to beesource! I started this year with 2 langs and 1 TBH. All three have done fine; I have really enjoyed the TBH watching the bees build out the comb. Highly recommend an observation window if you can manage one. Bees will build which ever way they must, down / sideways / up. The live in trees, roofs, logs, and any other shape that works. In tree cavities they actually build down from the top of the hollow.

I would recommend two books: Les Crowder's and Wyatt Mangum's. Both have 30+ years experience and have run TBHs as part of commercial operations.

http://www.amazon.com/Top-Bar-Beekeeping-Organic-Practices-Honeybee/dp/1603584617
http://www.tbhsbywam.com/

Crowder's is somewhat organic and non-treatment oriented, but it is a short book, quick read, and packed with good thoughts and information (IMHO). Mangum's book is pretty dense, tons of pictures and way too many details (two pages on how to properly place honey comb in a container!). Definitely a slow winter read, but an excellent resource and thoughtful book. Both have build plans as well. Crowder's may be more appropriate for warmer climates so you might do okay in Kentucky; Mangum's is a larger and deeper hive and he has run them in Virginia and North Carolina.

I bought my TBH from a local guy, but hope to build my own this winter. Planning to use Mangum's design.

Good luck!

Erik


----------

